# How do you walk two dogs?



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I know it's possible, so I'm just curious how you do it.







We only have the one dog right now, our Siberian Husky. Eventually, we're going to get a second dog, and of course, both dogs will need to be walked! I'm curious how people handle it? I know there's two of us, but while my fiance's at work, the task of the first walk of the day falls on me alone. How do you keep the dogs walking nice? When we come up to streets, driveways, or busy areas, I have my dog walk on my left, how would you do this with two dogs? Also, how in the world do you clean up after them, while juggling them at the same time??







Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I take a leash in either hand - they actually like to walk side by side. If we need to do a heel, they heel on either side of me. For poop-scooping, it's important to have an effective "stay".


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I walk one dog on each side of me. When they were younger, they both had to sit while I picked up poop, but now I am pretty lax about it - they aren't walking around that much and they pretty much stand still. Also, I used to have the one that wasn't pooping sit next to me.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I walk two dogs in the heel position. One on the left and one on the right.

Because you have not yet added your second, this is a perfect opportunity for you to work with your current dog on a perfect heel and a perfect sit and stay for those times you need to clean up after them.

When I walk two of mine together they now know that it is a WALK, there is no sniffing and no play time. If I need to clean up, they do a nice sit stay until I am done.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't, at least not yet


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I walk 3 dogs and it goes pretty good for me. I use a coupler for the little ones and they walk on my right side, Dozer walks on my left side.
The biggest thing I have learned is to relax, I hold the leashes like a purse and I just walk. Dozer is really good on a leash, he does not pull at all. The other 2 think they are mini sled dogs. I stop a lot and make them all sit and reverse directions if the little ones pull too hard.
Sometimes getting out the door with all 3 is like a circus. Everyone is tangles around each other but usually within a few feet we are good. It takes talent to do all 3 but I am mastering it pretty good now.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Yep, one on each side of me. If we are crossing a street, they do a sit, but I do not make them heal next to me unless someone is coming toward us. As long as they are not pulling, they are pretty much free.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

It's good to know so many people can do it without issue.







My biggest concern is Buddy, since I'm sure training a shepherd to walk nice and heel won't be as hard. The thing with Buddy (and huskies in general) is that he's very "jumpy". So although he walks really nice, and knows what "heel" and "wait" mean, he gets SO EXCITED that he'll seriously jump around to get where he's supposed to be. Sometimes it's like walking a jumping bean.







It's easy enough to handle with just him, give him an "Aah!" and a tug, and he's fine, but I worry about having to do that with two dogs. But especially if Dozer can do it with 3 dogs, and 2 of them being puppies, I think I can figure it out!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I walk one on each side most of the time. I have on occasion held both leashes in one hand and they walk well side by side. When it is time to scoop I drop Clover's leash on the ground as she will not run off. With Max I either hold the leash or drop it on the ground and stand on it. Sniffing is held in check as I would be pulled all over, but you have to allow for a little slack so you can tell when they need to stop. As long as either is not trying to pull (we made sure that was taken care of) then it really works fine.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've walked as many as 4 at one time. They all knew NOT to pull on the leash, they would all drop back to a semi-heel position (as best they can with 4 of them) when I asked them to and they all knew the Wait command (which simply meant stop moving).

Like Marylou, I don't make my dogs heel when we are out for a walk. The activity is not just for exercise (we have 2 acres fenced) - it's for them to enjoy themselves, sniff the wonderful aromas around them and have fun.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have both of them side by side. Cabela my min pin goes on the outside and Sonny is next to me, they assumed that position and I let them assume the position they find comfortable. If they go to fast, we stop sit and I say calm down (they usually get excited in the beginning), then we start if they pull we stop again. I have always walked 2 dogs together be it these 2 or my other 2. My husky and my shep mix would be a little ahead of me and it was was cool they walked in union like they were pulling a sled (but they didn't) pull.

They key is having control over both of them and I also have treats in my pockets for distrations, waits when picking up poop since Sonny is still in the reenforcement stage his his training.

Make it fun







it makes for a stronger pack when you walk them together. 

Oh and we walk there is no sniffing, potty breaks every 2 sec (which my min pin would do for marking) there is direct walking and then we stop here and there for sits, or just to sniff around etc...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I take 2-4 at a time and, like Lauri, they are not expected to heel. They are there to sniff and explore and enjoy it. I will walk them on couplers (even have a "three dog coupler") and they can walk out in front of me as long as they do not pull. If we see oncoming foot traffic WE pull over and everyone sits or downs until they pass. If I were to talk with them in heel position we would inconvenience other foot traffic. I also figure I *know* my guys are going to sit and be polite while other people may not have control of their dogs so as they are sitting I position myself usually in front of my dogs to keep any unruly dogs (or people) from interfering with my Paq. 

BTW two of mine are Huskies.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you get them not to pull? Just curious, that's one thing with all my dogs I've never been able to master.

That's why I can't walk Harley & Brody by myself, they'd pull my arms off if they pulled hard enough


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I walk our two together all the time. I switch it up between one on each side and both of them on the same side - either way works well.

I do think, however, some very basic obedience is key - they must walk nicely on a leash (and understand heel) alone before attempting it with more than one.

If your boy is pretty good, and just a bit excitable, it should be do-able. As for clean ups, a good sit stay (or down stay I sometimes find more effective if there're lots of distractions). Easy enough to practice before you need it


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

It's clean-up I'm mostly concerned about. If I'm with DH I hold both while he cleans up mess. I've told him there's no way I could clean up while holding both.

Also, they're always trying to get at each other to play, it's like they're so excited they can't contain themselves. We don't often leash walk, we're fortunate enough to have a good size, fenced in yard they can play in, with woods in the back that my DH lets them romp several times a day, no leashes needed for that.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm new to having two dogs, I just got my second on Saturday. I have them both on prongs (for my safety and better control), each on her own lead, both on my left.

I'm thinking it's easier if the leads are the same length. Right now, one is longer than the other, which gets a bit annoying. I've found that if I hold them in my left, close to the dogs, and throw the loose ends over my right shoulder, that works out pretty well.

If I need to clean up during walks, I have them both sit-stay (they will both do that, even my new rescue) and clean up.

We walk down to the end of the road where there's a large field for us to play and train in. I bring a 30ft or 50ft line for the new dog as I don't trust her off lead, and nothing for the old dog, as I know she's not going anywhere.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

The reason why they are so excited is because they don't get walked enough that is why it is not good to take advantage of the big backyard and barely any walks. 

If you take them on routine walks you will see huge improvement in their walking skills. 

Also, if they are not behaving they are told to sit and calm, if they calm then we move forward, if they get excited we do it again. Dogs are so smart they will get after a few times, good rewards that they are not going anywhere unless they behave.

Make your walks short and successful don't have long walks where they are out of control it is not fun for you or the dogs.

Do you have control over them 1 at a time? If not that that is your first goal you need to have control with one first. It always helps if one is a better listener too.

It all comes down to obedience, they can do it in the backyard but can they do it out.

The more you get them out, exposed to walking you will find they calm down, and if you tell them what you expect they will do it. It isn't easy at first but with patience it will happen.

It is like a kid that never goes to the candy store and then you put them in it and they go nuts.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i make sure the dogs do their business before we walk....just got a coupler and we are practicing in the house before i try it on my own, i may have hubby or son come wit me a few times just to have the extra hand if needed


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All I've read is the OP. 

Both dogs walk on the left for the most part. (There used to be a tandom class in AKC obedience work - both dogs were on the same side, one dog would chose to work closest to the handler.) I've had individual leashes & I've used a coupler. Individual leashes give you better handling ability.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent advice! Thank you, with the warmer weather coming up & the days longer, we will start taking them on more leash walks. They get better exercise running in the woods, but you're right, they do need to learn how to behave on their leashes.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Lara, the best way to stop the pull is to stop whenever they pull and do not proceed until they relax. Or change direction. this gets them to focus on you and to behave. It's a pain at first, you'll walk for 30 minutes and get nowhere, but it won't take long and they'll be slack leash walkers.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The hardest part is cleaning up if they don't both have good stays. My Golden was very well trained so if needed I could just tell her to stay and drop the leash to clean up but my terrier wasn't as good with staying (and later he went deaf...) 
As for the walking I found it pretty easy. When crossing streets they were both trained to automatically sit at the curb until released. It was a little harder if crossing a 2-way street with no light. 
They were both trained to heel on the left but I don't make my dogs heel on walks, just stay on a loose leash unless people are passing us and then they would both walk on my left (so they were away from the people, who might be scared of dogs.)

Whenever possible I would have someone else walk the dogs with me, so that we could each take one dog. That made it a whole lot easier! I walk the dogs at night/evening most of the time so a family member usually walked them with me. 

I think it made things a little easier that I had one large and one small dog (a Golden and a terrier mix.) However I did have two GSDs for a bit when I was fostering one and that was a little harder, especially since the foster was not trained at all. I used a non-pulling harness so it was a little easier but I almost never walked the two Shepherds without another person to help.
I have had 3 dogs before with my Golden and terrier when I also had a foster, and then I usually would take the most trained dog (Golden) and the foster dog and the person I was walking with would take my terrier.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have always had two gsd's and always walked two together. you need to work with both seperately, teaching how to heel, etc. then put them together. i walked both dogs side by side on my left side. now i have a third dog, so, after teaching him to heel and walk nicely i add him beside the other two on the left side. its works well especially in the morning when i am muti-tasking getting ready to go to work etc. although i prefer to walk seperately if possible, so i can bond and continue training one on one, all depending on what time of day it is, and how much time i have.
i know people that pass by in cars must wonder how the heck i can walk three gsd's side by side. people stop and comment how well behaved the look. huh! i got them fooled. not to many people are as foolish as me attempting to walk multiple dogs down the road!

debbie


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I walk 3 GS and a ShihtzuX, 2 per side. Our only issue is when we first start out Ty the 11 month old wants to play and licks/bites the one beside him. After a few minutes and corrections we all settle and enjoy the walk. No sniffing, peeing etc. We toilet before we go and when we are done. 

My only concern is the idiots with loose and or untrained dogs that think its funny their dog can intimidate the GS pack. I can not physically stop these dogs, Its only training and mental and people tick me off. I have told several that they should realise the combined weight is heavier and if they decided to attack their dog wouldn't stand a chance, but some just snicker or there are the ones who say then you shouldn't walk them together. Never have any of them in this formation gone after anything. I have only recently started adding Ty in as his obedience has gotten more reliable.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I walk two I keep them both on my left, one closer to me than the other. Usually I walk Nikon and Kenya and DH walks Coke. I keep Nikon on the inside. Kenya stays on the sidewalk and never sniffs around on the grass, so having her on the outside keeps Nikon on track. I never use couplers, either hold one leash in each hand or both in one hand.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

As other people have said, I too walk with both my dogs, either they are on opposite sides or they are both on the same side. It just depends on where we are and what's going on.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

i have been known to walk over 300 lb of dogs and i weigh 107lbs. i always tell people it is the equiptment. a lot of dogs need a prong collar. a harness generally makes them pull more, gentle leaders are good for some dogs. my shep and shep mix both wear prongs, my middle dog wears a harness, they do walk all together sometimes. last week i walked a 160 lb malmute/110 lb LAB/and 65 lb husky all together. when i get to three its best to get them on a pace without stopping much.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Suprisingly easily. 

Duncan, our shep mix is in a harness. He's laid back. Anna is on a flat collar/leash. Usually they walk in front of me (not pulling) or I'll have one on one side and one on the other. Depends on what they're sniffing. 

On our walk yesterday we actually got complimented on "my, what well behaved walking dogs! They're not pulling you!" 

Sometimes we'll get the leashes tied up, but I say "stop" put Anna in a sit and get it straightened out. It's actually way easier for me to walk the two of them then it is to walk them one by one. They love the company of being together and stay focused on the walk.


----------

